# secret hotel sales? too good to be true?



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have such expensive taste and such a little wallet 

I've seen a 5 star Prague hotel in a secret sale on Lastminute.com, from the brief description I think that I know which one it is too.  The price is sooo cheap, over half the price of anywhere else.  It works out at under 40 pounds a night which seems too good to be true.

Have any of you bought secret sale hotels and not known which one you'll be staying in?  

Should I watch out for anything or just go for it?

I can't believe that I am even asking such a stupid question    I'm just such a planning control freak, this is very uncharted territory for me


----------



## toptottyontour (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Molly I've had a top secret deal b4 and it wasn't all that. But for us it was really just somewhere to sleep. Most hotels have run down rooms in dire need of refurb or in a noisy location and these tend to be the ones allocated to people who book deals. Saying that you need to look at it in context. Were you planning to go to Prague and if you were then £40 seems a great price for a room in any hotel never mind a 5*hotel. I'd not go expecting much so that if you do get a run down room you won't be too disappointed but on the other hand if you get a great room that will make the trip, think of it as an upgrade ;-) Most hotels only advertise pictures of their best rooms!!! On the flip side I've paid a lot of money to stay in a 5*London hotel and was deeply disappointed with the whole experience not to mention the big hole in my pocket too. I complained but they weren't interested in the common people. Maybe if id booked a suite it would have been different. Their executive guests get all the attention !!! If you go, enjoy Prague. Its is lovely x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying Toptotty, not planning every minuscule detail is so alien for me, I was having a wobble.

I saw your post and took a plunge, we've got the Hilton   xx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I've booked a secret hotel through lastminute and we got a corner suite at the Park Plaza in London for £100 a night, it was ace!

Hope you have a good stay at the Hilton, and fingers crossed for you x


----------

